# Worx Airbrush - Any good?



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I am in the market for an airbrush system, but I don't feel like I need anything all that special. I will just be painting up some cranks, spoons and blades. I ran across the Worx Airbrush yesterday and am thinking it might be a decent option. I am in the market for a new cordless drill and jigsaw anyway, and the airbrush runs off of the same battery pack. So if I buy the drill and jigsaw package, then adding the airbrush and the control unit are only another $80. 

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this unit. 

There are a bunch of other airbrush packages on the market that I could buy for $130 - $160, that come with the compressor, hose, airbrushes, paint, etc. But at that price, they are tank-less and probably pretty loud. Just not sure which direction to go. 

https://www.worx.com/20v-makerx-air...S9Oy3BdmfxDexnViZ9gvi9eRBGTyCJ1BoCnI4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I have found that Worx products have a cult-like following, regardless of the quality and/or battery life

Bought into it and sent it all back!


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback. What was the issue that caused you to send it all back?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I wanted a portable power washer to take down to Florida. Mostly to wash the salt off the boat.

Very weak pressure and horrible battery life. Also it was way too heavy compared to just holding a wand. And that was their 2nd generation with twice the power...LMAO I couldn't even get around my truck, much less soap it and rinse with 2 batteries!

Yet everyone gave it great reviews, just like everything they sell. I swear it's a cult!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought a harbor freight air brush to build model air planes. You get a compressor and delux air brush for $75. Last winter I stepped up to a iwata neo for $50 bucks and I still use the harbor frieght compressor. The iwata neo will last longer but, I don’t see any difference painting wise between the 2 air brushes. 

First photo is aircraft done with the harbor air brush











Next photos done with the neo 
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201222/267984ee39544910139fe4b4ec61f704.










jpg


















If they both can paint aircraft it can paint fishing lures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

The harbor freight compressor is actually highly regarded in the modeling world 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

